# Jhb Vape Meet 05/04/2014 Photo's



## Frenzy

Some really great shots of the vape gear and the vapers.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

but where are they


----------



## Frenzy

Taking very long to upload. Going to take a while haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Can I do it for you? I can link them from facebook?


----------



## Frenzy

That will be great. Only on image10...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

He's busy installing a gallery now... lets see if I can do it


----------



## Frenzy

Stroodlepuff said:


> He's busy installing a gallery now... lets see if I can do it


Thanks  otherwise I will be sitting here the whole evening trying to upload all of them and there are quite a lot.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

just trying to figure this gallery thing out


----------



## Frenzy

Sure you trying to figure that out will be faster than me uploading all 146.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

agreed


----------



## Silver

@Frenzy and @Smokyg - are you trying to upload high res images? 
Or smaller ones?
Maybe you could upload smaller versions?


----------



## Frenzy

Silver said:


> @Frenzy and @Smokyg - are you trying to upload high res images?
> Or smaller ones?
> Maybe you could upload smaller versions?


@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo is sorting it out


----------



## devdev

I hope he isn't doing "Right click, Save as..." That could take a while...


----------



## Frenzy

devdev said:


> I hope he isn't doing "Right click, Save as..." That could take a while...


haha yes that could take a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

lol they already saved, we just trying to get the gallery function to work properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok thats super stuff - the gallery sounds amazing
Well done guys !


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok almost working  Now just need to figure out why it didnt upload all of them :/ and why we cant tag members when there is a button to do so :>


----------



## Gizmo

I think I did, missing a 10 tho. But I think this is a better way of storing images? Thanks Frenzy and SmokyG for the awesome shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

also trying to figure out how to make them stay in order :/ we're working on it and by we I mean @Gizmo im just looking for bugs


----------



## devdev

So EPIC! Love it

Great pics Smoky and Frenzy. Awesome gallery team VK!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Stunning photography guys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Gallery looks awesome! Nice one @Gizmo !

Now we just need someone to tag who is who in the zoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gallery looks awesome! Nice one @Gizmo !
> 
> Now we just need someone to tag who is who in the zoo!



I'm busy doing it as comments, the tag button doesn't wanna work


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm busy doing it as comments, the tag button doesn't wanna work



Thanks Stroods!


----------



## devdev

So quick request - would it be possible to get the pics from all the previous vape meets loaded on to the gallery as well?

Including CT?


----------



## Gizmo

You welcome to do it. I am lazy now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Hmmmm, we need a gimp. 

Either that or I will man up and get it sorted in a moment


----------



## Stroodlepuff

question though, if we do that wont it push the latest photos further back because essentially then the old photos will be the new photos

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Good point stroods - either there needs to be a date for that gallery, or we need to wait for a week, and then post up the older CT pics, and then a week after that do the jhb meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning photos @Smokyg and @Frenzy, you captured the atmosphere of the meet.

Very good idea to make a media thread @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. Now everyone can go and look at the fun we had without searching between the treads. So much more user friendly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome pics guys!!! Will check them all out properly at work tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fantastic pics guys... so great to put names to the faces!


----------



## vaalboy

Sorry guys, but where are the photo's?


----------



## Metal Liz

@vaalboy, they are all under the media thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Sorry guys, but where are the photo's?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Thanks guys - user error.....


----------



## Smokyg

Ah thanks guys, all credit should go to @Frenzy tho!


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> Ah thanks guys, all credit should go to @Frenzy tho!



Well then, THANK YOU @Frenzy. You did a grait job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Thanks guys. Glad you all like the photo's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Awesome pic's guys - looks like you had a blast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Smokyg said:


> Ah thanks guys, all credit should go to @Frenzy tho!


 You were too busy building coils to pay attention to any photo's

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg

Frenzy said:


> You were too busy building coils to pay attention to any photo's


That i was in deed! Thus the shiny coil master medal under my name

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

awesome pics guys!!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Smokyg said:


> That i was in deed! Thus the shiny coil master medal under my name



Well deserved bro! I shall testify!


----------



## Silver

Here is a classic from the recent JHB VapeMeet




@TylerD - I strongly urge you to consider this for your Avatar! 
Thick, dense fog like that should be honoured 

EDIT - I cropped the photo slightly to make it a bit more impactful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

I agree Silver. That particular rig I had a few puffs on. Would have hands down won the cloud chasing comp without batting an eyelid


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Here is a classic from the recent JHB VapeMeet
> 
> View attachment 3656
> 
> 
> @TylerD - I strongly urge you to consider this for your Avatar!
> Thick, dense fog like that should be honoured
> 
> EDIT - I cropped the photo slightly to make it a bit more impactful


Cool @Silver ! I will do it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

